# Some install pics of my ride



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Credit goes to my buddy Bryan aka MiloX for taking some kick ass pics...these are from it's debut at Elite Summer Nats this past weekend...


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

looks really good..any more pics?


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

What is that sub? I'm fairly certain I've never seen another one like it.



Turborusty


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Turborusty said:


> What is that sub? I'm fairly certain I've never seen another one like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Turborusty


Looks like one of these:
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45_338_382&products_id=82


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

ca90ss said:


> Looks like one of these:
> http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45_338_382&products_id=82


that's it...it's the Aura NS18 just like the 12 that was tested on this forum


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

How did you get that Denon in the States? Or do you have friends outside of US?


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

ca90ss said:


> Looks like one of these:
> http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45_338_382&products_id=82





Sure does!....they sure don't give those away, do they?


Turborusty


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Awesome Randy. C2K's...yum

Grats on the success in the lanes!


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Can you please more pics? Thank you!!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I read about your setup on ICIX last night Randy. Congrats on the success that you had there bro. And GREAT setup. 

Zach


----------



## fearthisskyy (Jun 29, 2007)

very clean install man, i like it a lottt. bet it sound as good as it looks


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice choice of equipment. Looks very good.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

this is the frontstage

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13870


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

You wouldn't happen to be located in Florida would you?


----------



## hoamic11 (May 7, 2007)

damn man that's look sweet, that denon piece is that ****  

Me likey


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Mazda3SQ said:


> You wouldn't happen to be located in Florida would you?


no sir....St.Louis MO


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

some pics of the actual car..


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Randy,

Definitely one of the cleanest installs I have seen in awhile plus it's all about the SQ, too! CONGRATS to you on the win(s) at the MECA show!

George


----------



## sleepybrown (Jun 23, 2007)

B definitely took some great pics of your car. He has a real gift for photography. For those that were unable to make it to ESN's, the car sounds amazing!

Randy...what's up with the screen name?

J


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

was anything done/modified to the denon head unit ?


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

"was anything done/modified to the denon head unit ?"


I am curious also.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

zukiaudio said:


> was anything done/modified to the denon head unit ?


the only thing changed for now is that I had it modded for white lights...and I had a symbilink cable made to work with the RJ45 balanced connection that the DCT-1 has...so the entire signal path is balanced from the source unti...to the processors...to the amps....


----------



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ahh, what speakers are in the doors


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

2DEEP2 said:


> Ahh, what speakers are in the doors


i hear they are funky pups, its all an illusion...duh


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> the only thing changed for now is that I had it modded for white lights...and I had a symbilink cable made to fork with the RJ45 balanced connection that the DCT-1 has...so the entire signal path is balanced from the source unti...to the processors...to the amps....



okay.

thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

remember ... the DCT-1 also has an optical _digital_ output (unlike it's close cousin, the Z1)


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

werewolf "remember ... the DCT-1 also has an optical digital output (unlike it's close cousin, the Z1)" 


Hey Mr. Werewolf, I saw a few you post on other forums about the dct-1 have a mundane chip for vol&tone controls. Have you ever heard of anybody swapping the chip out for better one? Was there a noticeable improvement in SQ and is it worth it?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

werewolf said:


> remember ... the DCT-1 also has an optical _digital_ output (unlike it's close cousin, the Z1)



yes sir....but the volume control on the drc is not my cup of tea....hence the reason I went balanced as well as any headroom I may gain with high voltage outputs etc...even with all the d/a conversions, it is still almost a night and day difference in transparency to the h900


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

d5sc said:


> Hey Randy,
> 
> Definitely one of the cleanest installs I have seen in awhile plus it's all about the SQ, too! CONGRATS to you on the win(s) at the MECA show!
> 
> George



george...thanks bro....I hope to see that beautiful BMW of your in the lanes one day as well...


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> the only thing changed for now is that I had it modded for white lights...and I had a symbilink cable made to work with the RJ45 balanced connection that the DCT-1 has...so the entire signal path is balanced from the source unti...to the processors...to the amps....


denon dct-1 plus black-face&white lights= ear&eye candy! It's very delicious.LOL . Can you pm how to do the white light mod?thanks, Duy


----------



## Basti1234 (Aug 19, 2007)

nice ride!


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

That car is amazing, and the install is very clean and impressive. Gives me some ideas for changing up my install, or at least for my new trunk build.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

drake78 said:


> denon dct-1 plus black-face&white lights= ear&eye candy! It's very delicious.LOL . Can you pm how to do the white light mod?thanks, Duy


hey bro....contact jeremy or kevin at JK labs...they did the mod...I don't like screwing around with the most rare HU on the planet


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Randy it looks bad ass man! Wish you were local so I could take a listen.
-Chris


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Excellent pictures !

Install .. meh. 















































Ahhh ya know Im just bustin your balls bud. Good job and congrats.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> hey bro....contact jeremy or kevin at JK labs...they did the mod...I don't like screwing around with the most rare HU on the planet


How many denon dct-1 were produced? Do you have the US tuner version?


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

it looks like a 2dr honda accord?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

FREQBOX said:


> Randy it looks bad ass man! Wish you were local so I could take a listen.
> -Chris


I miss you boys....next year I promise to come out for a weekend to hang...I mean it...


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

mk1982 said:


> it looks like a 2dr honda accord?


yep...it's a 96 ex coupe


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

drake78 said:


> How many denon dct-1 were produced? Do you have the US tuner version?


they didn't make a us in black, it was never meant to come here at all...infact the only denon's that should be US tuner ready should have come from red mountiain audio for they were the only US dist for denon.....


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Excellent pictures !
> 
> Install .. meh.
> 
> ...



lol...thanks don....I wanna see u and manny in the lanes next year damnit!!!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Its tough gettin Manny to go anywhere, maybe if we all push him a bit.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Its tough gettin Manny to go anywhere, maybe if we all push him a bit.


Had they not cancelled SVR this year, that was looking to be my first chance to get out there and meet the fellas and listen to some cars.. 

Hopefully they can bring the show back there next year. Cause if I get hooked, i might swing down the coast for another show.

The car itself is a new paintjob and a few Zapco DC's away from being where i want it, to enter it in a show and compete.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

the other hated guy said:


> I miss you boys....next year I promise to come out for a weekend to hang...I mean it...


It'd be great to see you, Randy...  And, it's been interesting to watch the evolution of the Accord... turned out VERY nicely.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

3.5max6spd said:


> Had they not cancelled SVR this year, that was looking to be my first chance to get out there and meet the fellas and listen to some cars..
> 
> Hopefully they can bring the show back there next year. Cause if I get hooked, i might swing down the coast for another show.
> 
> The car itself is a new paintjob and a few Zapco DC's away from being where i want it, to enter it in a show and compete.


Manny...I hung with Larry all weekend at ESN and he told me without a doubt that SVR will be rocking next year....


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> It'd be great to see you, Randy...  And, it's been interesting to watch the evolution of the Accord... turned out VERY nicely.


thanks bro nad can't wait to hang out man......you need to hear the car some how....it's down right insane...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Takin another visit to USACi finals this year Randy?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Takin another visit to USACi finals this year Randy?


no sir...going to MECA FINALs instead the same weekend...IMO way better SQ competitors....


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

tired of competing with in car computer fan boys who rabidly defend their love of PC sources? 

I kid, I kid...


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> tired of competing with in car computer fan boys who rabidly defend their love of PC sources?
> 
> I kid, I kid...


hehe...

...most if not all the USAC only world champ cars were very nice tonaly...but sucked technically...I can't listen to a car that ignores the technical stuff...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> no sir...going to MECA FINALs instead the same weekend...IMO way better SQ competitors....


Agreed, but Im just going as a friend.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Sweet as usual Randy . Did you by chance get my message? (trying early to get you out here next year )


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> Sweet as usual Randy . Did you by chance get my message? (trying early to get you out here next year )


marv...I planned on calling you tomorrow from work....what time is good for yeah?


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

the other hated guy said:


> marv...I planned on calling you tomorrow from work....what time is good for yeah?


Any time you have available in your busy schedule is good for me


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That guy sitting on back of Matt's truck with the yellow judge's shirt is one heckuva judge from what I hear. 

Hey man, can't email a brother back? Been calling too. Remember that thing I was working on at ESN during awards? Yeah, last night....


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> That guy sitting on back of Matt's truck with the yellow judge's shirt is one heckuva judge from what I hear.
> 
> Hey man, can't email a brother back? Been calling too. Remember that thing I was working on at ESN during awards? Yeah, last night....


that guy also appears to have put on some weight since the last time he appeared in some pics


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Actually have lost about 20 pounds since any other pictures were posted of me. And had been working out pretty hardcore until starting back to school....I'm bigger but weigh less than before.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


>


That sub looks HUGE in there. Real nice install. Very clean.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Randy, 

I don't know how I missed this thread... Dood... you need a new photographer... those pics suck. 

And yes kids, the car sounds even better than it looks. 

Randy is ready to tear some ish up.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

MiloX said:


> Randy,
> 
> I don't know how I missed this thread... Dood... you need a new photographer... those pics suck.
> 
> ...



Thanks B...IMO the photographer has a gift


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

You could have got some better gear & Did somthin kinda custom... 

Very Nice Man, Wish i could finish a system for myself some time..
GL at the COMP!
Peace troy


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Wat up bro man, 7 pages. Nice work


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Wat up bro man, 7 pages. Nice work


your turn


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> your turn



yes it is Ive been waiting to see full pics of his install since Ive heard all the buzz over at ECA

BTW....randy freaking amazing install


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, Matt keeps promising buttttttt..............nada


----------

